# So....What now???



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

So where to from here?

It has been a very long time since I have posted on the forum. But as a lifelong 76ers fan, it truly pains me to watch this franchise at such lows. There was only one place I could voice my thoughts. While most other Philly sports fans concentrate on the success of the Phillies and Eagles, I can't help but hope something turns around for these 76ers sometime soon. 

But to the real question: Where to now?

We have such an odd team, spread across ages, contract size, skill level, athleticism vs. heart....true DIVERSITY

Lets start with the veterans:

Sammy Dalembert - although I have despised Sam since day one, I must admit he is a better than average center. I would prefer he did not take 18 foot jumpers every game, but he can be effective and her is certainly a plus on the defensive end. His contract is extremely overvalued and he has plateaued in his career. I think at his center position he will not clog the progress of any younger players, so he is okay to keep around until contract end.

Elton Brand - bummer eh? What a lousy turn of events for a guy I like. He had a lack of athleticism before an Achilles injury, what did we expect? Regardless, I think we are stuck unless we can package him with Iggy (doubtful). I think ideally we get Elton to mentor Speights and Thad and hope that develops. I don't mind him, he is a decent player, but his contract kills us.

Willie Green - How would Willie be on a contender? I always ponder this... He is an effective scorer at a combo guard slot. Certainly not a star, but could he be an effective role player on a winner? I think it is possible. I personally would like to get rid of Willie. He is a great guy but clogs up PT for Jrue and Louis...I would much rather have a true veteran point guard that could mentor Louis and Jrue rather than an effective combo guard looking for a continued career.

Andrew Iguodala - I would say to keep him if we could get a superstar in the draft. I don't think we get Wall, and I am not so sure any other draft player will play at a level that compliments Andre. It is a shame because with a great point guard, Andre can be a great player. Without Kidd, Nash, or Wade around him, I think Andre is maxed out where he is. A good player on a bad team. I don't think Wall has that same "make others better" ability that Kidd, Nash, and Paul have, but more of a superstar Derrick Rose style. Not opposed to keeping Andre and looking for expiring contract or pick (pick is unlikely).


Youngenz

Louis Williams - definitely on the cusp here of becoming a veteran. I will give him the benefit of the doubt with one more year. Honestly though, is there space with him and Jrue? I think Louis can be a quality player on a winning team. I think he could start at PG with the right players around him. I think his time is running out to really develop properly, and although his breakout season was slowed by the jaw, I think he still is showing some things here. I say we give him one more season before we look to shop him. 

Thaddeus Young - Thad has had a plateau'ish year. I really hope he can bounceback. I had higher hopes than what it looks like he will become. If we can get a Lamar Odom like career out of Thad, it would be great. Not quite the length but similar offensive ability. I want him around.

Maurice Speights - Ugh. Did Eddie Jordan screw him up or something. What happened here? Can we scrap this season for him and make sure he has a power off season. I thought this guy was going to be a monster this year, especially after a strong start. 

Jrue Holiday- My next great hope. He has the height and athleticism to do it. Definitely raw, A coach like Avery Johnson MAY be able to show him the way. We can only hope. I would LOVE a 6'4 PG that can PLAY, run, distribute, score, and defend. 3rd scoring option. I can only dream.



So honestly, how many of these guys can play on a winning team.

Iggy - as a 2nd scoring option with a superstar at number one or a great PG at number one. We are running out of time.

Thad - keep him around. Give him a shot. He can be a starter in this league but he is not a superstar.

Speights / Holiday - The question remains







Besides these guys I have a bunch of question marks. I would like to see us get a legitimate 2G in this draft. Either Xaiver Henry or James Anderson. We may be able to trade down for these guys which would be ideal in my book.


This was a bit of a pointless rant with no real direction but share your thoughts.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey, good to see you again! 

Any chance you think the Sixers will pick up a decent FA?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Krstic All-Star said:


> Hey, good to see you again!
> 
> Any chance you think the Sixers will pick up a decent FA?


no.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think just about everyone on the team could be a supporting player on a good team. The problem with how the team is constructed is they saw the Pistons in mind but Chauncey was a vocal leader. Sixers have no vocal leaders. Despite shuffling coaches they've ran into the same problems the last few seasons.

I think going into this offseason the Sixers can't feel that anyone on the team isn't able to be moved. That doesn't mean move for the first offer, but you have to gauge interest and get what you can. I thought they should've moved Iguodala for Stoudemire to open up cap space after next season. The positive in not doing that move is that they have a chance of landing a top player in this draft, so we'll see. I think they should move Iguodala in the offseason. He has a big contract but it's not so big that it outweighs his production to a better team. I think he's the perfect sidekick to a star wing, put him in a situation where he doesn't have to create for himself and shoot as much as he does here. Let him play defense, hustle, and finish on the break (i.e. Shawn Marion type stuff).

I like Lou but if he's here he's best as the sparkplug off the bench and in spurts playing next to Jrue. Prior to breaking his jaw Lou showed an ability to actually play the point well so it wouldn't hurt to have him as the backup PG, but you'd also need a guy who is strictly a PG behind him (preferably a vet).

Put Thad back at SF.

Not sure about the rest, a lot depends on the coach, GM, direction, and what pick they get in the draft.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes, they won't have the cap space this summer for a big time FA, but the next season we will have Willie, Sammy, and Kapono off the books. 

I agree with Coatesville in that they were looking to create a Pistons like "Team". After watching the Knicks Pacers 30 on 30, I decided I would really like to see a hard nosed team that is scrappy, tough, and people hate to play. I know that is a bit of a fantasy but they would be entertaining to watch regardless. Guys like Ron Artest and Stephen Jackson make up those teams. Talented headcases. The only guy in this years draft that I see like that is Demarcus Cousins but I am not quite sold on him yet. Plus you run the risk that they are too much of a headcase which also ends in a disaster.

If we were fortunate enough to land John Wall, I think you could keep Andre. Although Wall is more of a Derrick Rose, shoot first, point guard....I sitll think his running the break would open things up big time for Iggy. 

If we don't get Wall, I consider looking to take one of the big guys at an attractive spot (i.e. Cousins, Favors, Monroe at different places in the draft). These guys are all legitimate sized PF's that I think could have a good role on a good team...but definitely would not be the superstar answer. 

I really love James Anderson from OK State, and I would love for the Sixers to make a go at him. I think he is going to have a very solid career as a shooter who moves off picks and spots up. 

But with all of this, my number one priority is a great point guard. Nash and Kidd both excelled well into the later years of their careers which I find interesting. We have yet to see what happens to Paul, but it may be the same. Even look at Andre Miller who picked up his efficiency as he put on years. I guess we wait and see what Jrue can give us...less turnovers will be the first priority there.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Truthfully if the team landed Wall, I'd still move Iguodala. I'd rather have a Wall-Holiday back court. I think their games would really fit together and considering their size it wouldn't be like having AI and a defensive guard like the past.

I'd be really happy with Evan Turner too. Of course you hear the names I'm mentioning, and that's because I'm hoping for the best case scenario in the draft.

I'd love a tough nosed team, but they'll never let a team be as tough as those Pacers/Knicks teams in this NBA.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Fair enough. I agree no matter who is on the team, Iguodala is overpaid. I do love his defense though and believe slotting him as a 3 could be reasonable with a Jrue and Wall backcourt. Regardless, I don't think we are getting Wall. 

It is a shame that I have not gotten to watch Jrue. I see box scores in the AM. I would love to see if this guy can create and dish. Any comments on how that has progressed? His assists have been up but a number does not really tell the story. I will say I think he has the potential on defense, although Wade lit him up, I think he can play some d. 

So what do you think we should go for... best available in the draft or a specific position?


And also, to keep this discussion going....why can't teams be as hard nosed as they were back in the day? Is it the rules nowadays? I would just really love to root for a team that just wanted to win at all costs. A bad *** get down and dirty team. Obviously not hurt people but you get the point.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I think that rules, and particularly the superstar-favoring calls, are just killing any attempt to really be hardnosed.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns FO seemingly really wanted to acquire Iguodala before the deadline this yr. I wouldn't be surprised if those talks don't start up again involving Jrich's expiring next yr.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Would JRich's expiring contract and a 1st be good trade value for Iguodala though?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

(-) 0 † § I-I () † said:


> Fair enough. I agree no matter who is on the team, Iguodala is overpaid. I do love his defense though and believe slotting him as a 3 could be reasonable with a Jrue and Wall backcourt. Regardless, I don't think we are getting Wall.


Honestly, I think Iguodala is a guy they have to move. He has the most value on the team right now and I think as long as he's here unless they bring in a veteran he's going to be the default team leader. That's just not him. Also it's kinda disappointing that his shot and handle haven't really improved over his career, also his defense suffers when he's asked to do too much offensively.



> It is a shame that I have not gotten to watch Jrue. I see box scores in the AM. I would love to see if this guy can create and dish. Any comments on how that has progressed? His assists have been up but a number does not really tell the story. I will say I think he has the potential on defense, although Wade lit him up, I think he can play some d.


I'll just say this... I hated the Jrue pick and wasn't high on him at all but he's won me over. He's a lot more comfortable running things now than he was to start the season. He definitely belongs out there. He'll make rookie mistakes but he has a solid command of the team out there. He can create for others, but what I'm impressed the most by is his shot. He's a much better shooter than I thought and it's not flukey either it looks good. He's a very good defensive player especially for someone as young as he is.

I'll try to temper my enthusiasm though because I've fell for the same okey doke with Thad, and Mareese. 



> So what do you think we should go for... best available in the draft or a specific position?


Absolutely. I don't think anyone on this team is good enough that the team shouldn't go for best available. Worst case scenario it's competition, best case scenario that player wins the job.



> And also, to keep this discussion going....why can't teams be as hard nosed as they were back in the day? Is it the rules nowadays? I would just really love to root for a team that just wanted to win at all costs. A bad *** get down and dirty team. Obviously not hurt people but you get the point.


Yeah, like KAS said, it's because of the rules. They're quicker to call flagrants, call technicals, call hand checking (unless you're the Celtics), etc. Sometimes refs will call a technical for a simple hard foul because of what they read in the papers (like when Pippen hard fouled Kobe and got a tech for it).


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

All good stuff...

It looks like the recent press around Jrue has been very positive. But...much like you, I try to refrain myself from getting too excited over one of our young bucks after seeing the recent plateaus of Thad and Speights. Perhaps Speights can have the benefit of the doubt with the injury plagued season.

Where do we turn for a coach?

There has been a lot of discussion about established coaches highlighting Avery Johnson. I also saw a recent article which pointed towards moving toward a new style coach, an assistant without head coaching experience. I hate only giving coaches one year of time but Eddie Jordan just seems like he has lost his mind. I would really like to see a new person brought in over the off season. I am a personal fan of Avery Johnson, but can't say I have great reasoning for thinking why he would be a good fit for this team. 

What are your thoughts?


Saying we were to move Iggy in the offseason, acquire someone with an expiring contract (i.e. Jason Richardson). With Kapono, Willie Green, and Sammy coming off the books, who would we have access to in that 2011 FA class? Any big names?

If we draft somewhere around 5 I see us taking one of the PFs. Either Favors or Monroe. I would like Turner or Wall but I don't think we get those picks. I am not huge on either Favors or Monroe, but I think both have the POTENTIAL to be very good players 

PG - Jrue
SG - J Rich (possible FA replacement)
SF - Thaddeus
PF - Favors/Monroe
C - Speights 

Haha yawn, still not inspired by that lineup...but perhaps in the 2011-2012 season there will be some major progressions from those guys. It looks like the FA would be a neccesary addition.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

What's terrible about the Eddie Jordan experience is that he was obviously the wrong choice the moment Stefanski said he was a candidate. He talked a good game and then as soon as the season started the problems were apparent and what's unfortunate is he still hasn't figured out any consistent rotations. His coaching has lost a few games himself.

Who to replace? I'm all for going with a young guy and giving him two years minimum to work. The last thing this team needs is another retread, and what it needs less is another coaching change after the 2010-11 season. Who? The easy name to list is Monty Williams since he's the hot name, but what about Brian Shaw? Some people throw around Eric Snow. Of course with guys like this we really have no idea what we'd be getting.

The good thing about that roster you listed is perhaps that and a new coach would give the Sixers a chance to be in the high lottery again. Because that group has no standout player (unless Jrue takes the next step) and a bunch of role players. Going into 2011 draft with two picks (assuming Phoenix doesn't protect it in an Iguodala trade) would be nice.

I'm not big on Favors or Monroe either and it's things like that that make me wish the NBA draft was like the NFL draft. The guy you want isn't on the board? Time to trade down! Ah well. It'd also be nice to have a second round pick (oh, hey Jodie!).


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

I think you are right regarding a "new" coach. This team is very far away from going anywhere, and giving a coach a chance to grow with a team may be the right move. I have heard Eric Snow tends to be a "know it all" (my source is one article, so not sure about that one) but from that initial opinion as well as my respect for Brian Shaw...I would side with BS. 

I suppose there isn't enough to build around to categorize a coach we would need (i.e. D'Antoni for up tempo, Phil Jackson for the triangle, etc.) I think you have a point guard with size that may point towards a small off guard offense. Speights and Thadeus don't seem to have a style to build around. The futures of Iggy, Dalembert, and Brand are so up in the air that building something around them, even for the short term, would seem illogical. I personally like Orlando's style of almost an outside in game, where 3 point shooters bring so many players out that it creates opportunities for guys like Dwight inside. Needless to say we are far far away from a team like that. 

Back to the draft. I totally agree with your analogy to the NFL draft. Unless we take Wall, maybe Turner, we really need to set ourselves up for a lottery year next year. Xavier Henry seems to have the proper size, athletic ability, and even a nice shooting form that could develop. I think he will have plenty of inconsistencies before he really takes off. I think he does have a promising future, and a backcourt of Jrue and Xavier would have some scary size, and if either of their strokes develop as they look like they could...could be dangerous.


----------

